# EU national with non-EU spouse, sole trader



## Brigham

Hello, I am an EU national with a (Canadian) spouse, who has lived outside of the EU for many years (spouse never lived in EU). We are looking at moving to Portugal in the new year. I am wondering if someone could help me with the following, or suggest someone/link that may be able to help, thanks!

a) I understand that as an EU national, I simply apply for a residency card once we arrive, but how does this process work for a non-EU spouse - some of the information I received suggests that it is very difficult, while others have said that the process is long and frustrating but otherwise straight forward (ie. possible).

b) would my spouse be able to work once he obtains a residency card, ie. is he treated similarly to an EU national or do the requirements differ?

c) I would like to continue working as a self-employed translator, which would mean that I would likely set up as a sole trader - are there any restrictions in this regard (legal, financial)? Or suggestions?

Many thanks in advance.


----------



## John999

Hi Brigham
Welcome to the forum. There is plenty of info. about that subject in earlier posts. Check them out and you will find all the answers you need to your questions. Good luck.
John999
:ranger:


----------



## silvers

Hi Brigham,
a) if you are legally married, then the latter.
b) yes he can work with no restrictions.
c) sole trader is very easy to set up, one visit to the Financas office will do it. There are no financial or legal niceties to follow to do this. It is advisable to pay an accountant to go with you though.
James


----------



## John999

Regarding your spouse, why don´t you check with the Portuguese embassy, to find out what is the criteria for him to be able to move and work in Portugal? It is possible, but not easy. 
John999


----------



## Joppa

If you are a EU citizen but not a Portuguese national, you will benefit from EU rules on free movement, and have the right to be accompanied by your non-EU spouse. How you actually go about it depends on the country and your husband's passport , so you should, as stated, consult your nearest Portuguese embassy. Depending on your husband's nationality, he may need a visa in advance or can come over just with his passport and sort out residency later. EU law lays down this process should be straightforward and free of charge, but reality differs widely between EU sttates.


----------



## Brigham

*Thanks*

Hello everyone, many thanks for your helpful answers, I really appreciate it!


----------



## athenrycanadian

*EU national with non-Eu spouse*



Brigham said:


> Hello, I am an EU national with a (Canadian) spouse, who has lived outside of the EU for many years (spouse never lived in EU). We are looking at moving to Portugal in the new year. I am wondering if someone could help me with the following, or suggest someone/link that may be able to help, thanks!
> 
> a) I understand that as an EU national, I simply apply for a residency card once we arrive, but how does this process work for a non-EU spouse - some of the information I received suggests that it is very difficult, while others have said that the process is long and frustrating but otherwise straight forward (ie. possible).
> 
> b) would my spouse be able to work once he obtains a residency card, ie. is he treated similarly to an EU national or do the requirements differ?
> 
> c) I would like to continue working as a self-employed translator, which would mean that I would likely set up as a sole trader - are there any restrictions in this regard (legal, financial)? Or suggestions?
> 
> Many thanks in advance.


Hello Brigham, 

The PT web site you want is sef.pt. There is an English page, if you look unfer F A Q you should find all the information you want, SEF office address for your intended location and an e-mail question option, that normally gets a quick response.

Good Luck,
Athenrycanadian


----------

